# Found this Forum Today - Hoping For Tomorrow



## RuckaMuckaSand (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi all. Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a new user with pain and frustration on what to do next with my life and marriage. I see some users post their problems here while others just post a simple hello. I'm want to post in the other specific forums so it'll get more views, which in turn will lead to more responses/advice/comments. 

Anyway. Hope to have access soon.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Feed us ... we’re hungry 😋


----------



## RuckaMuckaSand (Jul 13, 2020)

Do I post it here? Or in the General Discussion forum??


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Post where ever you feel it is appropriate. General is fine, and if it should be moved, then one of the admins can do that for you.


----------



## RuckaMuckaSand (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok. I just posted it but it says pending approval. Thank you everyone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You are good to go.


----------

